# هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*

هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح 

يظن البعض ان ماحدث يوم الجمعة العظيمة كان مجرد حادث طبيعي بان تظلم الشمس وارجعوا الامر الى ظاهرة كسوف الشمس وانكروا المعجزة الالهية التي دفعت اللص الى القول ( لولا ان المصلوب معنا اله متجسد ما كانت الشمس اخفت شعاعها ولا الارض ماجت مرتعدة ) والبرهان على ذلك ان الصلب كان يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان وهو وسط الشهر حيث يكون القمر بدرا وهذا يعني ان الارض والقمر والشمس على شكل زاوية قائمة وليس على خط مستقيم مما يستحيل معه حدوث كسوف للشمس فافضل وقت للكسوف هو بداية الشهر فكما تظهر الصورة الاولى للكسوف ان القمر وجهه مظلم امام الارض ولايعكس ضوء الشمس 


هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح كما ذكر الإنجيل ؟ 

سجل الإنجيل حدوث ظلام على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح : "و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة، و أظلمت الشمس و انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه، و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح" (لو 23 : 44 - 45) .. و لكن هل هناك أى دليل بخلاف الإنجيل يثبت حدوث هذه الظلمة على الأرض ؟ - نعم هناك أكثر من دليل: 

الدليل الأول هو1 : 
حوالى سنة 52 م ، كتب المؤرخ ( ثالوس ) تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، هذا المجلد الذى دون فيه التاريخ قد فُقد ، و لكن هناك أجزاء من عمله ظلت باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات و ضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ ( يوليوس أفريكانوس ) أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 م ... ، أثناء كلامه عن صلب السيد المسيح و الظلام الذى غطى الأرض وجد مصدراً في كتابات ثالوس الذي تعامل مع هذا الحدث الكوني الفريد ، يذكر فيها " غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، و الصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، و العديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا و أندثروا بفعل الزلزال" قد ذكُر هذا فى كتاب ثالوس رقم ثلاثة فى سلسلة مجلداته التاريخية . 

الدليل الثانى هو2 : 

يحدثنا التاريخ فى سيرة ديوناسيوس الآريوباغى القاضى ، أنه حين حدث كسوف فى الشمس وقت صلب السيد المسيح كان ديوناسيوس يدرس فى جامعة عين شمس (أحدى الجامعات اليونانية القديمة فى مصر) علوم الفلك و الهندسة و القانون و الطب ... إلخ. و هذا هو منهج من يتولى سلطان القاضى و هو أن يكون ملماً بجميع العلوم ، و حين حدث كسوف الشمس حدث تساؤل ..

فكانت الإجابة أن هناك إحتمالاً من ثلاث إحتمالات :

1- أن يكون العالم أوشك على النهاية و هذا الكسوف من أحدى الدلالات . 
2- أن تكون كل قواعد علم الفلك خاطئة من أساسها . 
3- أن يكون إله الكون متألماً.

و ظلت هذه الواقعة فى ذاكرة ديوناسويس إلى أن بشره القديس بولس فى أريوس بأغوس، متأكذاً بأن لإحتمال الثالث هو الأوقع و الأصح و هو أن يكون إله الكون كان متألماً .. لان حادث الكسوف الذى حدث للشمس الذى أستمر ثلاثة ساعات ليس بأمراً عادياً بل هو فوق مقدور البشر و فوق القواعد و التحاليل العلمية . 

كورنيليوس تاسيوس (55ب.م.) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة . سجل قصة صليب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها الى الثمانية عشر مجلداً 

جوزيفس (37 - 97 ب.م. ) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً . حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ، ومعجزاته ، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل ، بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي . ثم أشار ايضاً الى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث 

لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح . 

بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين 

اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون في إيطاليا عام 1280 بمدينة نابولي أيام زحف فيليب الرابع ملك فرنسا صورة الحكم بصلب السيد المسيح، مدوَّن فيها الأسباب التي أدَّت إلى هذا الحكم وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا المحاكمة 

عثر العلماء الألمان في روما على رسالة مرفوعة من بيلاطس البنطي إلى طيباريوس قيصر يحكي له فيها عن صلب السيد المسيح وملابسات الحادث. وقد حُفظت هذه الرسالة في الفاتيكان، وكانت معروفة عند القدماء، وأشار إليها الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139م و العلامة ترتليان عام 199م 

وجود صور ونقوش توضح الصلب في القرنين الأول والثاني(كتاب الاكتشافات الحديثة وصدق وقائع العهد الجديد تأليف السير وليم رمزي) فلو لم يكن الصليب قد حدث فعلاً ، إلاما تشير هذه النقوش؟!! 

جميع الكنائس الأثرية في القرون الأولى بها أماكن للمعمودية وصور العشاء الرباني، ومعلق فيها الصليب. فان لم يكن الصليب قد حدث، ولو أن يسوع الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون لم يُصلب فعلاً، فلماذا اتَّخذ المسيحيون الصليب شعاراً لهم، وما معنى وجود كل هذا في الكنائس الأولى؟! ​*


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلب المسيح وقيامتة وما حدث خلالها  واضحة جدا والادلة عليها سواء كتابية من الكتاب المقدس او التاربخية كثيرة ومؤكدة ومن ينكرها منثل شخص ينكر وجود الشمس وسط النهار
ميرسى امى الغالية على الموضوع المميز
شكلك كدة بتنافسى استاذى الكبير صوت صارخ فى المسيحيات ههههه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *والبرهان على ذلك  ان الصلب كان يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان وهو وسط الشهر حيث يكون القمر بدرا وهذا  يعني ان الارض والقمر والشمس على شكل زاوية قائمة وليس على خط مستقيم مما  يستحيل معه حدوث كسوف للشمس فافضل وقت للكسوف هو بداية الشه*ر



*رااااااااااااااااااااائع ...موضوع حلو خااااااالص
ميرسى أستاذتى المباركة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*
عثر العلماء الألمان في روما على رسالة مرفوعة من بيلاطس البنطي إلى  طيباريوس قيصر يحكي له فيها عن صلب السيد المسيح وملابسات الحادث. وقد  حُفظت هذه الرسالة في الفاتيكان، وكانت معروفة عند القدماء، وأشار إليها  الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139م و العلامة ترتليان عام 199م 

موضوع بغاية الروعة يا مونيكا

الرب يسوع يبارك بكل اعمالك

واحلى تقييم
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *صلب المسيح وقيامتة وما حدث خلالها  واضحة جدا والادلة عليها سواء كتابية من الكتاب المقدس او التاربخية كثيرة ومؤكدة ومن ينكرها منثل شخص ينكر وجود الشمس وسط النهار
> ميرسى امى الغالية على الموضوع المميز
> شكلك كدة بتنافسى استاذى الكبير صوت صارخ فى المسيحيات ههههه*



*أشكرك إبنى جرجس للمرور
لرب يباركك







​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااائع ...موضوع حلو خااااااالص
> ميرسى أستاذتى المباركة
> ربنا يفرح قلبكم*



*أشكرك أبو تربو للمرور
الرب يباركك





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> عثر العلماء الألمان في روما على رسالة مرفوعة من بيلاطس البنطي إلى  طيباريوس قيصر يحكي له فيها عن صلب السيد المسيح وملابسات الحادث. وقد  حُفظت هذه الرسالة في الفاتيكان، وكانت معروفة عند القدماء، وأشار إليها  الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139م و العلامة ترتليان عام 199م
> 
> موضوع بغاية الروعة يا مونيكا
> ...



*أشكرك كليمو للمرور
وميرسى للتقييم 
الرب يباركك





​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا وفيم 
ايه رايك حبيبتي لو خليناه بقسم الرد علي الشبهات
الرب يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراً مونيكا 57
علي إختيارك لموضوع ( هل هناك دليل تاريخي علي حدوث ظلمة علي الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح ) أكثر من رائعة




*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وفيم
> ايه رايك حبيبتي لو خليناه بقسم الرد علي الشبهات
> الرب يباركك



*ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى لمرورك
ليس عندى
مانع من وضعه بقسم الرد على الشبهات​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكراً مونيكا 57
> علي إختيارك لموضوع ( هل هناك دليل تاريخي علي حدوث ظلمة علي الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح ) أكثر من رائعة
> 
> 
> ...



*أشكرك أستاذ عادل لمرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*نظرا لانه الموضوع مهم جداااا وقيم *
*ينقل لقسم الرد علي الشبهات*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة حبيبتى بيثبت ليس فقط ضلمة الارض فى هذا الوقت وعدم وجود تفسير علمى لذلك حتى من الملحدين الذين يفسرون كل حدث بطريقة علمية لكن بيثبت وجود المسيح ايضاً وانه الاله الحقيقى بشهادة من مؤرخين غير مسيحيين ايضاً
شكرا حبيبتى


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جدا رائع و مميز اختي الغالية 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## محب مايكل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك مونيكا


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع افتكر ماحدش تانى يقدر يتكلم على الموضوع دة ولا يفتح بوءه 
بجد ميرسى كتير ليكى


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلومات رائعة ربنا يباركك يا  مونيكا 57*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكركم جميعا على المرور
الرب يبارككم​*


----------

